# Ramping up rafting skills



## pcrawford (Apr 13, 2005)

browns canyon is a fun run to raft. It has a few bigger drops to get you going.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

_"(hats off to guides it is really tricky to get 6 people to work together)."_

Finally the respect we deserve! Make that 6 Texans and it does get difficult! If you want a little bit more technical, come try out the Poudre while the water is up. There are several good runs of class 3 and 4 and if you're already used to reading water you should be fine. Bring a broach kit.


----------



## rivermountaingnar42 (May 8, 2007)

upper blue is pretty straight forward, come down to clear creek and run the dumont section!!


----------



## davecosnowboarder (Apr 25, 2007)

I second the poudre


----------



## bula (Feb 2, 2005)

> Bring a broach kit.


Huh?

What about an oar boat on the poudre? Recommended?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

bula said:


> Huh?
> 
> What about an oar boat on the poudre? Recommended?


Broach kit = static rope, webbing, carabiners, pulleys, and prussiks for when you wrap the raft around a bridge (or Randy's rock!)

People do row the Poudre, but it's tricky. I'm waiting for 4 feet to row the mini-me down. Oar tethers might be a good idea as I've seen a lot of posts lately about lost oars on the Poudre.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Hell yes we oar the poudre. I can't stand paddling. We started oaring it when it was around 2.8ish this season,maybe. Upper mish to BTO is a fuggin blast. We had a 12 footer flip last weekend in Pinevu,his oars weren't tethered but somehow he managed to find em both. Some company found one in an eddy,i believe. I do recommend tethers. Oarin on the Poudre will definitely teach you how to make some shallow,deliberate strokes. Techy


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

Randaddy said:


> People do row the Poudre, but it's tricky. I'm waiting for 4 feet to row the mini-me down. Oar tethers might be a good idea as I've seen a lot of posts lately about lost oars on the Poudre.


What line do you take through pine view? I want to try and take my 12' raft through with an oar frame at 4' plus, but the line I was looking at (basically my kayaking line, start left, work right, try to hit the v-wave at the top right and punch through into the eddy) I was told might not work so well in a raft.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

No need to wait for 4ft.,its good to go(though i haven't checked the rock report so it may already be there.) Basically the same line,i've never tried to catch the eddy after the V-wave,just square up to the wave-punch through,then maybe a backstroke or two to set yourself up right down the middle of the falls. I haven't done the left side yet(disney slide?) in the raft. Shiit's fun


----------



## producerchik (Jun 2, 2008)

Randaddy said:


> _"(hats off to guides it is really tricky to get 6 people to work together)."_
> 
> Finally the respect we deserve! Make that 6 Texans and it does get difficult! If you want a little bit more technical, come try out the Poudre while the water is up. There are several good runs of class 3 and 4 and if you're already used to reading water you should be fine. Bring a broach kit.


Hey now! Shame, shame!


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

My suggestion for Pineview at 4 feet would be to hit the top hole as hard as possible and hold on - any signs that you're going to smash into either of the rocks at the bottom might warrant a corrective steering stroke :wink:


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

pineview - enter either side. Either hit the hole square with power or cheat it on the right (with a right side entry). The Disney run is for those already comfortable w/pineview. 

Clear Creek/vs the Poudre - I've commercially guided both. Poudre is generally prettier, a lot more natural, a bit bigger river bed, and a couple fewer rapids per mile. Clear Creek is narrower, harder to row, more must run waves/holes at high water, a couple longer drops, and has much more man made mank.


----------



## wayniac (Mar 31, 2007)

raftus said:


> pineview - enter either side. Either hit the hole square with power or cheat it on the right (with a right side entry). The Disney run is for those already comfortable w/pineview.
> 
> Clear Creek/vs the Poudre - I've commercially guided both. Poudre is generally prettier, a lot more natural, a bit bigger river bed, and a couple fewer rapids per mile. Clear Creek is narrower, harder to row, more must run waves/holes at high water, a couple longer drops, and has much more man made mank.


Poudre can also be hard on gear in low water. Bring a patch kit. I've pretty much decided not to bother below 3'. As for oars- I've heard a lot of people say certain runs can't/shouldn't be run with oars (i.e. Gore, Cross low water etc.) but this information mainly comes from those that haven't been around to see it done with some class. Lawson to Idaho Falls may be easier than the Upper Mish on the Poudre. The lower stuff on Clear Creek though is definitely tougher- and I think running much of it in an oar boat is asking for trouble. I've run below rigormortis to town though with oars and at the right flows it's fun. May want to line the dam though. Swam there a few years back. Apologize when you float through the kayak park.........
wayne


----------

